# Pre-emission Tractors Are Hot!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/pre-emission-tractors-are-hot-at-auctions-naa-ashley-davenport/


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonder how pre EPA tractors are doing? I have 3 of those.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJH said:


> Wonder how pre EPA tractors are doing? I have 3 of those.


How are the AC's on those units TJ? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Vol ,the goo days per computers ,multi sensors,when the guy who came to fix the gear was a mechanic.a case 8950 will bring more than a mx 240.How many times do you hear the sensor played up couldn't finish baling.or that many lights come on your dash looks like a chrismass tree.I'm in my 50s so spent the young days on 554 ,aw7 and Evan a petrol kero aw 6,and not to forget the little tea 20 fergie and last big tractors 8950 case and a mx 115 plus a fleet of older inter ford tractors.the mxu was a dog and was sent to tractor heaven when it got a short in the battery box


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Vol said:


> How are the AC's on those units TJ?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well Mike, bout the third week of January there's some pretty cold air coming out of those vents, third week of July just depends on how much breeze is blowing under the buggy top shade tree.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have some experience on a John Deere AR, on steel. Simple, no lights, no electrical anything but spark, no hydraulics, no live pto, no padding on the seat, no water pump, no belts, etc. Simple, yep. Easy to fix, yep. Break down much, no. Then even if you stay with the same horse power look at what you can get done with some electricity, hydraulics and a live pto. About the 55 series 'Deere is about right. Get a lot done and not so much complication, to make things "better" or "easier". Of course that's not only my humble, but also uneducated, inexperienced, and a few other verbs, opinion.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I know my JD 4255 sure has been a very good reliable tractor. It has 11,625 hrs on original engine,clutch & trans.

PS: AC blows cold air also.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wethay said:


> I have some experience on a John Deere AR, on steel. Simple, no lights, no electrical anything but spark, no hydraulics, no live pto, no padding on the seat, no water pump, no belts, etc. Simple, yep. Easy to fix, yep. Break down much, no. Then even if you stay with the same horse power look at what you can get done with some electricity, hydraulics and a live pto. About the 55 series 'Deere is about right. Get a lot done and not so much complication, to make things "better" or "easier". Of course that's not only my humble, but also uneducated, inexperienced, and a few other verbs, opinion.


I agree; I think the 55 series was the zenith. Wish I had mine back.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tractors aren't the only thing, Dodges with 5.9's seem to be appreciating.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Story is custom operator with spring wheat fungicide story is custom operator was praying wheat fungicide with a hundred and twenty foot boom storm with common he's co ering massive Acres , everyone is happy and he has to stop for a regeneration thing for the emissions and when he's just about done regenerating the computer has to reboot don't really know all the details but they said he ended up losing 45 minutes at a very critical time


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I know my JD 4255 sure has been a very good reliable tractor. It has 11,625 hrs on original engine,clutch & trans.
> 
> PS: AC blows cold air also.


I have heard it said more than once that the larger 55 series tractors did not have the AC issues that the smaller utility size 55 series had/have. Did you notice when you were a JD manager?

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Tractors aren't the only thing, Dodges with 5.9's seem to be appreciating.


I have a 92 Dodge 250 4x4 with the 5.9 Cummings and I can't drive it to town without 2 or 3 people trying to by it, happens every time. Had it in the shop this spring and they told me people would stop and ask if when it was fixed if it would be for sale. He said we finally had to keep it behind closed doors.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Tractors aren't the only thing, Dodges with 5.9's seem to be appreciating.


Keeping my 07 until one of us can't move. Had to look hard for that one with a six spd and 5.9


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> I have heard it said more than once that the larger 55 series tractors did not have the AC issues that the smaller utility size 55 series had/have. Did you notice when you were a JD manager?
> 
> Regards, Mike


JD utility tractors with SGB(cab) have always had more AC problems than their rowcrop cousins. I sold a new 2350 to a fellow that lived a few miles from me. I sold this fellow some some hay last yr and he stated 2350 AC had be repaired by several different tech's and never cooled very well so he traded it for a newer model.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

TJH said:


> I have a 92 Dodge 250 4x4 with the 5.9 Cummings and I can't drive it to town without 2 or 3 people trying to by it, happens every time. Had it in the shop this spring and they told me people would stop and ask if when it was fixed if it would be for sale. He said we finally had to keep it behind closed doors.


I've had that with my '99, more so when the wife is driving it, people think they can low ball her or something.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mlappin said:


> I've had that with my '99, more so when the wife is driving it, people think they can low ball her or something.


Maybe they know who she married??????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, couldn't help myself. 

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Cummings"?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Correction: "Cummins"  :lol:


----------



## seanb02 (Sep 11, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Tractors aren't the only thing, Dodges with 5.9's seem to be appreciating.


It is hard to find on of those with low mileage and in decent condition. It isn't uncommon in these parts of the country to see one over 10 years old with 300k + miles with an asking price north of $12 grand.

I bought my 02 Cummins 6 years ago with 65,000 miles on the clock. I did a lot of work to it in order to fix the corners that Dodge cut in their interest in cost savings, and have kept it in excellent condition overall. Currently up to around 128k miles, and now one like mine would still sell for around $18-20k around here. Being the 6 speed manual makes it worth a little more than the automatics or even the 5 speeds.


----------

